# Torturous 2ww



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I had 2 embies transferred (3 days old) on Sunday (11/02/12). I had lottttts of horrible cramps and pain and all sorts going on in my tummy but since yesterday everything has gone quiet for some reason. I was worried last week as was in soooo much pain but i am worried that may be it's all over? Has anyone been in this situation? Am thinking of doing a HPT tomorrow. Is it too early to do that? Can anyone please advise? Oh btw, this is my first "proper" IVF. the first one was unsuccessful......


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Hoping

I have moved your post to this board as its more appropriate and should generate more response.

the 2ww is torture isnt it

I have done it twice following IVF/ICSI

There is no set symptoms to look for or what you experience no two people are the same and for that matter no 2ww are the same

I would urge you not to test early as at this stage you may get a false result, when is your OTD remember the clinics give them for a reason although i could never follow my own advice (tested early both times and got bfns, both wrong results!)

I have a link to chat with ladies who are going through the 2ww alongside you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279487.1068

Donna Marie


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Donna,

Thanks for moving my post to the right place. I am new to this forum so didn't know i was posting on the wrong board.

What's OTD? My nurse has asked me to come in for a blood test on the 23rd. she said I could do HPT 2 days after that i.e. on the 25th. but that's yonksssssssss away. Can't wait


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Hoping

OTD = Official test date which for you will be when you go for your blood test

I have something useful for you this will help you understand all the abbreviations 

If you need help finding your way around just shout up and am sure someone will help another member or a fellow volunteer

*What do all those abbreviations and acronyms mean?*

These are basically a type of shorthand for some of the more regularly used words on *FF*. Here is a brief list of the most common ones:

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN /  = Big Fat Negative 
BFP /  = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility 
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis 
TTC = Trying To Conceive 
TX = Treatment

Donna Marie


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Hoping

The 2ww is awful, Ive had to do it 3 times! My first cycle I never made it to OTD as I started bleeding, 2nd cycle I tested early only a day or so but was BFN and 3rd cycle I tested 5 days early (It was a frozen transfer so no drugs to interfere with result) and we got our much wanted BFP! I wish you the best of luck x


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Amz,

so glad it's worked out for you. Please keep your fingers crossed for me and the rest of the ladies in 2ww.

Do you know if it's possible not to have AF during the 2ww yet have a negative result? I am so confused as i had lots of cramping and bloating in the first week then no symptoms at all for 2/3 days now I have mild cramping/pains in my lower tummy. dont know what to make of it. I know my OTD is only 4 days away but it's hard not to speculate


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hiya

I just wanted to add that I had a grade a and b blast transfered on the 13th.  
At 3 and 4 DPT i had mild cramping then cramping on and off all day at 5dpt.
Since then I haven't felt much but the odd twinge maybe 3/4 times in a day only lasting up to 10 seconds (yes I really am crazy enough to know all this lol)

Just wanted to say too that no 2 women are alike and as much as I know I over analyse my symptoms and everyone else's, I'm sure it doesn't do us any good as some women get BFP's with no symptoms at all and some have cramping all the way through and have BFP.  There is just no way of telling.

My only dilemma right now is that our official test day is sunday and we want to test Saturday so we have the weekend to either share the news or console each other (as this is our first and only try at IVF) and my partner works away Monday to Friday so we want as much time time with the result as possible, but I worry that if we test a day early it will be negative then my crazy mind thinks that some higher power somewhere will scorn us for not waiting !  Its amazing all the things we get in our heads.

So, keep strong, stay positive, tell yourself you have as good a chance as anyone else and keep your head up.

Sending love and positive vibes to you and your embies xxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi ladies,


I am with you on the 2 week torture! I am due to test Saturday but am convinced that AF is on her way as feeling cramps today.


Been here twice before myself and both times never reached the OTD. My AF is due anytime now.


We had 3 grade 1, 8 cell embies(DE) transferred on 14th Feb ......  please,   please,   please, let it be a BFP.


Good luck to all of you approaching OTD, I hope that you are all lucky x x x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you hun ... really pray you get your BFP.  Please come back on this thread and let us know.
Im testing same day as you though OTD is Sunday.

Lots of prayers for us all


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

God luck babyjeano     sending you plenty of baby dust. x x


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Ji BabyJeano and ekitten 1,

Thanks for your replies. I have got every thing crossed for you sweeties.xx

Only the people who have been through IVF know what it's all about. But I hope we can all celebrate together this weekend 

My only problem is that I am going on holiday on Sunday for 6 weeks. My OTD is saturday so if it's positive i'll need more progesterone suppositories to take with me but since my clinic is only open till 1 pm it'll be difficult to run to London (i live 1 1/2 hours drive from the clinic) and purchase more hormones!!! Goshhhhhhhhhhhh this confusion never ends!!!!

BabyJeano, If I were you i'd defo do a sneaky test on Saturday. I think, given the grades of your embies, doing the test a day early shouldn't make a difference. Good luck if you do decide to go ahead with it. I'll let you guys know of my result on saturday xxxx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey ladies

Just want to say Hi and that my other half wants to test friday night now ... lol. No patience ! Haha
x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Tut tut Jeano, our partners can be so impatient! 


HopingforaBFP - can you get into your GP beforehand for a prescription just in case? You don't have to collect it until you know (even though you will be collecting it anyhow    )


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

lolll at babyjeano  I totally understand. Between you,me, ekitten and this forum, I have already tested and got a BFN!!! Did it on saturday which was 8dp3dt for me 

ekitten1, my GP won't give me anything as it's a privately funded cycle. He won't even consider me for the NHS funded one! I have spoken to my clinic (LWC) and they have advised me to pick up the meds on saturday, before 2pm (if needed). Let's see what happens


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Tut tut ... Don't loose hope though. It was a little early 

I just want to know now
We're out at an engagement meal Saturday night and I want to know if I can have one of everything on the bar or really enjoy an orange juice

Keep praying for us all 

Xxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Babyjeano - you will if course be drinking only orange juice!!! Come on....PMA. X

Hoping - that was very early to test so please don't give up. I'm still hoping to hear good news from you x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope so too.
Still thinking positive, hoping, praying and texting friends and family to do the same.
I cant believe how hard this journey is.

xx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep! It's total torture. Can't we just be sedated for the 2ww? Xx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha that would be ideal

I love those times when I have been so wrapped up in something, be it work etc, that when I think about what stage I'm at in this 2WW, i realise I haven't thought about it for x number of minutes lol

I think the hardest thing at the moment is knowing they are either in there or not.  There is no more making a good place for them to implant, wondering if they have stuck ... now, they either have or they haven't.

This PUPO bubble now feels quite safe.  Outside this there is either 9 months of worrying everything is OK then a lifetime of your heart walking around outside your body or a feeling of total devastation ... yep, PUPO is safe lol.

I shall sit in my PUPO bubble until my other half nags too much for me to pee on a stick lol
xx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well I hope you get to sit in your bubble for a little longer and then spend a further 8 months walking round with a big grin on your face.

Whilst AF keeps away, I am really scared of the POAS! Even worried now as I bought the clearblue digital tests and thinking maybe I shouldn't have as they are 'brutally' honest when they tell you you are Not Pregnant! Not sure if I can handle that! Can't they just say 'sit down love, I'll tell you in a minute' and then just gradually break it to you


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hahaha oh that made me laugh so much

I don't think I could cope with the NOT PREGNANT ... I would much rather search in vain for a faint line and convince myself its there ... lol.

You're very brave.  I dont even like it when my friends VW beeps and blinks with the message "Seatbelt" ... way too harsh lol

When is your OTD? My memory is shocking.  You really should write it in your signature then I dont have to embarrass myself and ask 

x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha! It could be worse, it could be a speaking HPT!!  

I test on Saturday. I was scared to put in my signature incase I jinxed it


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yes, the dreaded have i junxed it thing.  I saw a magpie this moring and well, you can imagine what I thought.

Lets go back to the idea of sedation for the 2WW becuase if I keep jumping over the 13th step on our stairs im going to fall down them lol

xx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Good idea! Just a pity we can't spend 2 weeks drunk!!!


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh dont !

Dont get me wrong I would / will / have happily given everything up for the chance to have a baby, no questions asked ... but there's a bottle of vodka in the freezer, the sun is shining and the hot tub outside looks amazing right now.

Ah well.  Will have to stay in my office chair with this lovely bottle of Volvic !

x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

What a lovely thought that is.

Anyhow, back to reality. It's a bottle of volvic and a nice healthy lunch here for me soon. Don't want to get the embies intoxicated now do we? X x


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Aww good luck Hoping and jeano  

I'm also on the 2ww and I'm ready to pull my hair out! My OTD is the 29 (next wed).... I already tested 3dpt, stupid i know   of course it was negative!

xxxx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Ahhh bless you.  Your little ones were probably only just getting snuggly.
Fingers crossed for you hun 
x


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

hey ladies.....hope you are doing great 

I did another HPT yesterday and it was -ve again!!! I am now fully prepared for the negative outcome  on saturday!!!

At least I have still got my holidays to look forward to  

Praying for ur BFP this weekend   xxx


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

hey ladies.....hope you are doing great 

I did another HPT yesterday and it was -ve again!!! I am now fully prepared for the negative outcome  on saturday!!!

At least I have still got my holidays to look forward to  

Praying for ur BFP this weekend   xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi
I hope you dont mind me gatecrashing this thread
I too am on this 2WW and it is horrible!!
I had 2 enbryos transferredSaturday 1 morula and 1 early blast. 
I have just done a HPT at 5DPT and of course it was a BFN! My  breasts hurt especially in the morning and if I touch them they hurt!  I am not reading anything into it as it could be a mix of everything from the IVF treatment

TBH, I really wish I could have an idea of what is going!!! very frustrating

Good luck all XX


----------



## Hopingfora BFP:( (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Rome,

Welcome on board hun 

Lolll you are right, think it was a wee bit too early to test 

I had a sore left boob until yesterday!! The right one was fine . Think it's the progesterone causing all these funny side effects.

Good luck to you too. sending you lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

We're all good and giving advice but dont take our own ... but keep positive hun.

Morning ... I will warn you, im having a wobble this morning.
OH wants to test today and OTD is Sunday, but we just want to know.

Please           

xxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

BabyJeano - I feel what your going through this morning. It starts to drive you batty. I toyed with the idea this morning but am far too frightened of seeing a BFN. So I am going to try to enjoy my final day of being pupo because until I test, there's still part of me that holds onto the possibility.


Good luck whatever you both decide to do today x x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Rome - Hope all goes well for you. Please try not to worry, you tested too early.


Symptom spotting drives you   doesn't it? If your using progesterone pessaries, they will give you many side effects that look like pregnancy. Bloating, cramps and tender breasts etc. Symptoms vary so wildly between ladies that the only true way to know is to test......prefereably on your OTD though if you can hold out.


Good luck


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Kitten

Trying hard to be positive.  Felt so calm and positive and now its slowly slipping away

Just have to hope and pray for a BFP


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

My other half is home within the hour so will see how long we can last

I know everyone is having their own journey, some good, some not so good and I pray for you all to be strong.

Please please please just say a quick little prayer that this works for us.

   
Lots of love
Tara
xxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Good luck Tara. Hope you and your partner have the surprise of your lives this afternoon.

I have everything crossed tightly for you.

Xxx


----------



## Mouette (May 9, 2009)

*BabyJeano*, my OTD is the same as yours and I tested today... I got a BFN which put me in a right state. I'd have been better off still being in doubt. I'll still test on Sunday but I'm not hoping for much...
Of course, you may well get a BFP, and I hope you do! (although, are you doing the urine test? if so, isn't it better to do that in the morning?) It's just I thought that at least I'd knew and it'd soften the blow a little bit, but I know that when it says BFN again on Sunday I'll still be upset  so it was unecessary really..
  you all get there


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Mouette ... have to admit we did a test this afternoon and BFN too

Fact that OTD is sunday and it was afternoon wee, Im hoping there is still a chance as I have no sign of AF.

Glad someone is in the same boat. Feeling a bit low now though

xxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

BabyJeano- sorry your test has left you feeling deflated. Ive been desperate to test but was worried about a false negative. Try to keep your spirit up. FMU on Sunday could give a totally different result


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mouette, good luck to you too for Sunday Hun x x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

I have to say im really quite upset, so is my OH and its clear to see between the two of us.
I have read stories of BFP 11DP5DT and also read some women have got BFN only to get BFP a day later.

I am trying to keep hope that it was an afternoon test and that OTD is sunday and that I have no sign of AF at all.

Still, doesnt help the hurt and this is with some hope. I am now dreading Sunday more than anything becuase if thats a BFN then I dont know what we will do.

Im pretty sure we will be testing in the morning and if its  BFN then ... well, I just dont know.

xxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

BabyJeano, I feel your hurt, I really do. this whole process is so hard and every day, ladies who really deserve to get a positive have to suffer more heartache and it really breaks my heart for them.


Every single couple going through this deserves so much to have their prayers answered. I hope you do get your miracle on Sunday. It's not over until AF arrives and whilst it stays away, there's hope.


Keep strong, I am thinking of you and your partner x x x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you
Really hurts right now
x


----------



## Mouette (May 9, 2009)

Oh Jeano... I totally get the feeling. I keep telling me this is not over till OTD *AND* proper bleeding, but deep inside I feel it's all over and I'm dreading to have to face it. Because let's be honest, it's my 4th try, and there aren't many options left after that... 
All we can do is wait and hope honey. Do keep in mind you did an afternoon test - they do advise to do it in the morning. So, I can't tell you not to worry, but remember, there's still a real chance for you    

Thanks ekitten   best of luck to you. I have often wondered if DE could make a difference for me (my embryos don't seem to implant, so maybe it's the uterus itself that's also a problem). I certainly hope it does for you!


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mouette and babyjeano. I wish I could say something to make you feel better.   


Mouette, there are always options, don't ever give up. I had 2 failed cycles, always had poor response and poor embryos and then I read about Penny and Serum and the miracles she has worked for ladies who have often complicated issues where tx in the UK would be futile.
All my tests came back clear in the Uk but Penny discovered and treat me for Hidden C (a type of Chlamydia which hides in your uterus and is not picked up in blood/urine tests) and Ureaplasma which will help make my uterus a more inviting environment.
We were told donor eggs were our only way but with a 10 month wait in the Uk and the possibility that our cycle could still be cancelled after all that waiting, we went to Serum and 1 week after my consultation was told a donor was ready for me. Two weeks later I have 3x grade 1, 8 cell embryos transferred. I could never produce embryos of that quality EVER.


I am not saying that DE is the way forward for you, just sometimes a different approach. Many clinics in the Uk use a 'one cap fits all' set of protocols. The clinic I am at now tailor makes all protocols for each lady to get the best response.


Whatever happens in the future, you always have options. I am high risk for treatment as certain drugs can cause me to have a stroke, but I am still in with a chance because I sought alternatives.
xxxx


----------



## Mouette (May 9, 2009)

Thank ekitten for your words. I have thought about getting more tests done/try other options like DHEA, but my consultant doesn't seem to put too much trust in them, or thinks I don't need them... He says the problem are my eggs and there's nothing anybody can do. I have to say, I can't really fault the care I've received there, and this time I did produce 2 good embryos, so it's possible (even if I've never had any blasts, so I don't know whether I can actually reach that stage).... it's just I wonder when we're meant to throw the towel and admit defeat.

I hope you enjoy your stay in Greece! Are you in hospital all day, or can you go around and visit the place?


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mouette - many consultants are not open minded about things that they don't offer. I know quite a lot of ladies who were 'written' off in the Uk only to go to Serum and get a BFP.


We only spent the ET at the clinic and had a week in Athens as a holiday so it was great. But others have gone over for tx and back home on next flight.


Dont ever let a consultant write you off honey, there are always options and other consultants who may be seen as 'eccentric' by Uk docs, but lets face it, if they get the results. x x x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi ladies,
Hope your managing to stay strong today.

I want to thank you all for your support, your such lovely FF's and really deserve your BFPs.

Afm - it's another negative I'm afraid. I'm totally gutted and have cried all day. Not sure whether this will ever work, not sure if I'm strong enough? Just need time to lick my wounds now and try to decide whether there's a way forward.

Good luck and lots of hugs x x x


----------



## Mouette (May 9, 2009)

I could really copy and paste your message, it totally echoes how I feel... I do hope there is a way forward for all of us. And for what it's worth, I do think you're strong enough. You go out and search for answers and options, and it's inspiring. You need time to recover, but I have no doubt you'll find a way. Do you get a follow-up consultation? That could provide more answers.

As you know I've started bleeding today so it's all over for me too. I've cried a lot, and at the same time it's not sinking in properly. I can't believe it hasn't worked. Things had gone well. What happened?

Somebody on this board mentioned Dr Gorgy to me a while ago. While I wasn't ready for a new battery of tests I think this time I'll bite the bullet. Thing is, I quite like my current clinic, and would happily cycle there again, but I'm not sure they'll be happy with me getting that kind of treatment, I'm not sure they really believe in it... I guess I'll see.

Anyway, it's neither here nor there. Thanks for your wonderful support. And best of luck to you all. BabyJeano I hope you and your partner get some good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mouette -  When your feeling strong, you will find some answers. For now, lick your wounds, that's what I am doing. 

Saying that, I have already emailed my consultant and had a reply from her and she has some ideas an is talking of starting another donor for me in a few days but I am not sure what to do yet.

Have you thought about having the hidden C test http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274114.0 see, point 6.2. I have got to know many ladies who have tested for hidden chlamydia which does not show up in normal 
blood, swab or urine tests as done in the Uk, who have successfully cleared infection and gone on to have a 
BFP. You don't have to be having treatment at Serum either, you can just do testing with them and get 
prescription for Anitibiotics. Also, they can do immune testing and things like sperm DNA fragmentation etc at 
a fraction of Uk costs.

I had tested clear for any infections in Uk tests, but tested positive for Hidden C and Ureaplasma (something not routinely tested in Uk) on the test they do. It involves sending a sample of menstrual blood for testing.

I could never have found all this out but I have a group of cycle buddies who are all research mad and as aresult are all starting to see their BFPs.

Some of my friends are having tx in the Uk but have had a consultation and tests with Penny at Serum. She 
you contact her direct by and she replies almost straight away. (I emailed her at 4.50am this morning and 
she replied at 7.01am). She can do telephone consultations too. It's just a thought, obviously I don't want to 
push you to anything but I know by now, like me, you are looking for answers and different approaches.

I wish you all the best with future tx's and hope soon you feel ready to go again x x x


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

babyjeano -      hope your doing ok today, hoping for some good news from you tomorrow       thinking of you x x x


----------



## Mouette (May 9, 2009)

Oh ekitten, thank you SO much for all of his. It's very informative and gives me hope... If you don't mind pestering you, can all or most of these tests (hidden C and ureaplasma mainly) be done by just mailing samples, or do we have to go to Greece at all? I know the tests are less pricey than in the UK, but with travel and accommodation I'm guessing it adds up... also, work has been understanding but I wouln't want to push them too much - same with my DH's workplace... it's not that I'm reluctant to move heaven and earth, but I have practicalities to consider, so minimum travelling would be ideal at this point...

I'm glad your consultant is not wasting time and is already thinking of new ideas. This is really good. I like that she's not going the "oh well, it's just bad luck, let's try again, same way" route, like so many consultants are... and I'm guessing she has loads of patients but she sounds so personnal! This sounds like something I would consider when I have my batch of annual leave renewed! I pray she helps you find the way. She sounds very positive and that's a huge start!


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Mouette.

Glad to help, if it helps 

You don't need to go to Serum for the testing. All you need to do is send your sample. I collected menstrual blood (go for a heavier day) into a clean urine test bottle. You don't need a lot but you do need to mix it with some sterile water (I used some water from injection from my old stimms) to stop it drying out. I then wrapped the bottle in cotton wool and put in a bubble bag sending by Royal mail tracking service.

You can do just the Chlamydia or go for Ureaplasma, Mycoplasma and general bacterial load (which I think is for things like vaginitis, thrush and other vaginal infections). I went for the whole lot and if I remember rightly it was about 170 euros. If you test positive, Penny will send you a prescription for the AB's and a protocol sheet. It's normally a 25 days course and if you need to take it, your partner will too. The infections can affect sperm parameters and whilst my DP didn't really have any issues there, his last sample was massively better than any previous one and we didn't even need ICSI this time.

This is the web address for Serum if you wanted to ask Penny about the tests http://www.serum-ivf.com/resources/athenslinks.html also do have a look at the Serum file in the Greece section, Agate has put the address for the test etc in there.

I know what you mean about the logistics of sorting things out abroad. I didn't know if I could manage it to start with but for me it was the right move. Being happy with your clinic is a big thing and if you are happy where you are that's really good.

I will also add this link to a book you can read online which covers things like antibiotic therapy in TX and chlamydia, ureaplasma etc.....i found it really interesting http://www.fertilitysolution.com/Fertile-vs-Infertile-Book.pdf (I just scrolled down to the bits which applied to me if you don't want to read the whole thing).

Just ask if there's anything at all I can help you with x x

/links


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

p.s  regarding the prescription, it's a private one but I took it to my GP and he gave me all the AB's on an NHS prescription. It's worth a go before paying out for them x


----------



## Mouette (May 9, 2009)

Wow! thanks for taking the time to go into details like this. I'm copying and pasting this to keep all the precious information at hand  170 euros sounds incredibly cheap (I mean, it's all relative of course, but considering the standard costs of testing in the UK...). I'm definitely going to do that, once I've recovered physically and emotionally. I think DH and I need a week-end away! It's so draining isn't it. But as much as we grieve for the embryos who didn't make it, I think we all need to focus on the future, keep looking for answers, and keep the dream alive... 

Thanks again. I hope Penny comes up with ideas for you! We should consider ourselves lucky we have the donor eggs option. In some countries it's illegal :/


----------



## ekitten1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Mouette.

Your right, we should be very thankful we have options. It's not so long ago that women like us would never have had any chance at all.

For now, we just need to get over this. I'm feeling relieved that there's something else I can do next time, but still I feel raw and sad for my embies this time. It's all a process and each part we need to look after ourselves.

I hope you manage to get away for a lovely weekend with your DH. Xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Ladies, I was reading this thread but I find it too emotional, there's no logic & no fairness  I wish you the best of luck with your next step. I found this article on implantation quite helpful information,
http://www.fertility.ca/2008/06/improve-your-chances-for-embryo-implantation/

/links


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning 

Sorry, a bit of a me post.  
We tested Friday, Saturday and Sunday. All negative.  We’re devastated to say the least. We did everything text book. I did the acupuncture, pineapple core, vitamins, rested, no lifting, straining, slept on my back, we even talked to the little ones.  It has probably been to our detriment but we never really talked about what if it didn’t work.  We we’re just so hopeful it would and even discussed events throughout the rest of the year with me being pregnant in mind.

This was our only shot at me carrying my partner’s embryos, which is what we both wanted so desperately, for her to have a biological child.
Its been a very painful weekend.  Everyone was expecting a call Sunday with the good news, and it never came.  My partner is trying to get her head around never having a biological child and she’s really hurting.  She’s gone back to work today (works away all week) so were not even together.

I’ve found it hard, treating my body as if it were pregnant. Second guessing every move and everything I have put in my mouth. Trying to stay positive thinking, wondering if our little ones inside me, then you find out there isn’t anything there and it just feels empty.
We never realised this would be so hard.

Thank you for all being so lovely.  I will try stay around. Just hard right now
Tara
X


----------



## Mouette (May 9, 2009)

Oh BabyJeano.... I know how much it hurts and I'm so, so sorry for you guys  it's so unfair... but it doesn't have to be the end of the road. I know you probably don't want to think about donor eggs right now, but perhaps you will one day see it as another option. A chance to bear a child. Of course I understand it's not for everybod (I was reluctant at the beginning) but it can be something to think about. Anyway, right now all you should do is take your time and heal your wounds. I wish you and your partner the best   

Urbangirl, thank you so much for taking the time to post a message and a link. I get the feeling we get all boxes ticked but obviously something is missing. I'll talk to my consultant about it. Hopefully we can figure something out....


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi and thank you

Its not that we need donor eggs, hopefully there is nothing wrong with mine and we know theres nothing wrong with Jane's as she produced 8 eggs and all 8 fertilised and we got 2 to blast for me to carry her baby.  This was our only shot at it this way and while one day we may have a biological child of mine, we really wanted hers. She desperately wanted a biological child and we were so sure this would work.

Its like a grieving process
xx


----------



## Vicki 5 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi there, Im on the 2 ww wait at the moment too! it is torturous, Ive been here twice before both BFN   im on my third IVF cycle D day is next fri, 2 embryos transfered 22/2. I have been geeting all those symptoms, AF pains, cramping, lower back pain, achy legs, wind!! for bout 4-5 days and now stopped too! i am confused but some how feel differently this time! very tired, but got alot on at work so it could be that but all that said, I suppose every one has varying symptoms and wish you all the best of luck lets hope and   it is a BFP   xx


----------

